# Endometriosis and Fistulotomy



## 13578 (Dec 7, 2006)

I was diagnosed with endometriosis three years ago. I actually looked forward to the laporoscopy. I am having first (and hopefully last) fistulotomy. I am freaking out. I took a xanax and was given the "ok" from my doctor's office.I had a perianal abscess which I mistook for a hemorrhoid this past summer. Ooops. I ended up in the ER where they drained and packed the abscess. The packing was removed and repacked a few days later. I would take another week of flagyl and sitz baths if it would mean I wouldn't have to have this surgery. I saw my regular doctor who referred me to my surgeon. I am not a person prone to crying, but was scared and crying in the doctor's office. No one prepared me for a fistula or the exam. I was told that I may have a little scar tissue. The doctor's office seems so blase about everything. I was in a lot of pain during the exam and made him stop. I guess the Dr. put a blunt object directly into the fistula. He is going to finish that part of the exam tomorrow before the fistulotomy. I still don't know has caused all of this. I am scared and just trying to focus on tomorrow night this time. I keep reminding myself that this time tomorrow I will be at home with my pain meds, drugs, and sex and the city. Many thanks for this website if no other reason than I can vent to those who have gone through this. I just want my lower regions to function properly and go back to my life.


----------

